# παραπολιτική - παραπολιτικός



## elena 1

Καλημέρα, μπορείτε να μου πείτε πως λέγονται στα αγγλικά αυτές οι δύο λέξεις;


----------



## velisarius

"Politics behind the scenes" ?


----------



## cougr

I was thinking along the same lines velisarius. Perhaps also, "inside politics" and "'political insider".


----------



## Andrious

To Magenta polylexicon δίνει "petty politician" για το "παραπολιτικός" αλλά δεν ξέρω... Ρώτα και στο αγγλικό φόρουμ, άμα είναι...


----------



## velisarius

Andrious said:


> To Magenta polylexicon δίνει "petty politician" για το "παραπολιτικός" αλλά δεν ξέρω... Ρώτα και στο αγγλικό φόρουμ, άμα είναι...



I would say "political party activist /organizer". For me, "petty politician" would mean an very low-ranking M.P.or prospective M.P., or maybe a politician who only concerns himself with petty issues.


----------



## sotos

We can possibly coin the english "para-politics" without asking the britons (compare to Para-lympics). After all these are greek words and we have the copyright.


----------



## velisarius

sotos said:


> We can possibly coin the english "para-politics" without asking the britons (compare to Para-lympics). After all these are greek words and we have the copyright.



Μπορείς να μεταφράσεις όπως σου αρέσει, αλλά θα έχεις πρόβλημα να σε καταλάβουν οι άλλοι.  Για μένα οι όροι "παραπολιτική και παραπολιτικός " είναι αρκετά "φλου". Άν μπορεί κάποιος να δώσει έναν ορισμό, με παραδείγματα, θα ήταν μεγάλη βοήθεια για μας τους αλλόγλωσσους. (Στα λεξικά που έχω δεν υπάρχουν καθόλου.)


----------



## Andrious

Σύμφωνα με το _Νέο Υπερλεξικό της Νεοελληνικής Γλώσσας_: *παραπολιτική *= ανεύθυνη πολιτική ενασχόληση, έξω απ' τα όρια της νομιμότητας και της ηθικής, *παραπολιτικός*: αυτός που σχετίζεται ή αναφέρεται στην παραπολιτική, αυτός που έχει σχέση με κρυφές παρασκηνιακές πολιτικές ενέργειες


----------



## cougr

Υπό αυτήν την έννοια η «*παραπολιτική*» μεταφράζεται ως «*parapolitics*». Όμως πέραν της έννοιας που περιγράφεται στο προαναφερόμενο λεξικό, με τον όρο  «παραπολιτική» νοείται επιπλέον και η γενική (εντός των ορίων της νομιμότητας και της ηθικής) παρασκηνιακή πολιτική ενασχόληση, όπως για παράδειγμα η παρασκηνιακή ειδησεογραφία, ο παρασκηνιακός πολιτικός σχολιασμός  κτλ. Δηλαδή είναι αυτό που λέμε «*politics from the sidelines/from behind the scenes*», «*political gossip*» κοκ.


----------



## velisarius

I've seen references to "parapolitics", in English, but they seem to refer to C.I.A., covert operations, conspiracies, Mafias and the like.I don't see it being used in the Greek sense of "political gossip". Thanks cougr you've confirmed my impression that in Greece the emphasis is usually on journalism. 

So if I understand correctly, "παραπολιτική" can mean 1) "parapolitics" as described by Andrious and defined by the dictionary, and 2) "behind the scenes politics / political gossip" as explained by cougr.

My conclusion is that the two meanings should not both be translated as "parapolitics" . 

I'd be interested to hear other opinions.


----------

